# Qctp For The Pm1022v Lathe



## dlhoulton (Feb 26, 2015)

Just wondering if anyone having the PM1022V lathe has switch the 4 post tool holder to a QCTP? I was thinking that the AXA #100 type would be just the thing. Called Matt from Precision Matthews and was going to put a package together that would include a QCTP and he informed me that the AXA would not fit and allow for proper tool alignment. He said that the AXA would be too tall.


----------



## wrmiller (Feb 26, 2015)

Different lathes have different designs. A AXA fits on my 8x18 just fine. I had to use a 0XA on my 7x16.


----------



## Franko (Feb 27, 2015)

I put an AXA on my Grizzly 4000 lathe but it was expensive. The tool holders bottomed on my compound slide, holding 1/2" tools too high. I had to have the bottoms of the tool holders ground down about 50 thousands. I had 6 or 7 of them, and I had to pay full retail for the grinding, and it cost a fortune.

I bought the AXA right after I got the Griz about 10 years ago, but I was a total nube and had no idea how to adapt it. I thought it would just bolt on. Years later, I figured how to attach it, but it was way too late to send it back when I discovered I couldn't use 1/2" tools on it. $300 worth of grinding to chase the $200 I spent on the AXA set. Shrewd. So, I may have the most expensive QCTP in the world.


----------



## dlhoulton (Feb 27, 2015)

I hear what you guy's are saying. I'm just going to have to first get the lathe then take some measurements and go from there. I have a HF 7x14 which I converted to a A2Z QCTP that I got from Little Machine Shop. I know just about all these different type of lathes out there that have been converted to QCTP and all have had challenges and or modifications done to make them work. I'll just contact LMS and get the measurements of each (A2Z, AXA, OXA, etc. ) and find the one that will require the lest modification and go from there.


----------



## Henrymac (Feb 28, 2015)

So Matt didn't offer any info on which QCTP would work with the 10 x 22 lathe? Surely he knows? Mmmmm. . . .


----------



## dlhoulton (Feb 28, 2015)

No, but he did say that he was working with his suppler/manufacturer on a solution and that I could call back in a couple of weeks to see what he had come up with. Matt said that this is something he has been asked a lot about buy customers and is working for a fix.


----------



## wrmiller (Feb 28, 2015)

Could be something unique in the way of attachment on the topslide?


----------



## dlhoulton (Feb 28, 2015)

When I asked if I could order a QCTP with the lathe (I requested the AXA), Matt said that non of the QCTP he sold would work. He said that with the AXA the tool holder would not go low enough the work. He doesn't sell the OXA so he could not answer if it would fit or not. I wonder if the A2Z QCTP that Little machine shop sells for the 7x? lathes would work (get low enough)? I have one of those mounted on my HF 7x10.


----------



## wrmiller (Feb 28, 2015)

I would bet money the 0XA would work, and maybe even an AXA, but you really need to know how far it is from the top of the compound to spindle centerline to know for sure. I would suggest getting the lathe, measure it, and go from there.

A thought: You 'may' have to fab a center post for the QCTP like I did on my 8x18 to make the AXA work. This could be what Matt is referring to, but I don't want to presume I know what Matt was talking about. Just a WAG on my part.


----------



## NoobCanuk (Oct 14, 2015)

A pic Matt sent me a few months ago.  A 1022v with I believe an AXA QCTP.  His email somehow got mixed in with my spam and I just discovered it a couple days ago.  Hopefully this helps.  He explained in his email that he had to have the machines altered a bit to allow the AXA's to fit I think.  I scanned through it real fast.  When I have a few minutes I'll try and respond to Matt's email since I just discovered it on the weekend while deleting over 500 spam emails. LOL

But I think the pic is pretty nice and clear so you do see the QCTP he can now get installed on the 1022 and 1030 (I ordered a 1030V).  I'm betting it will increase his sales of them if people also post more pics and videos of the machines in action.   But I will wait patiently since I heard he will be receiving the machines pretty soon.

Curt


----------



## jdsc (Oct 14, 2015)

FWIW, on his website, a QCTP is shown as an option unique to the PM 1022 and Pm 1030: 
*
Optional Wedge Type Quick Change Tool Post Set with 
Mounting Kit specific for this machine (No machining 
required to mount) $169.99*


----------



## NoobCanuk (Oct 26, 2015)

A really poor pic I admit but for my cell the best I can do right now.  A cheap pic of my newly arrived 1030v w QCTP.  I believe it is an AXA  (I'm a complete noobie to machining and haven't even gotten my machine out of the crate yet).  But yes the 1030v can use a QCTP as mine has one even though I have not had a chance to set it up yet.

I will admit the 1030 is a fair bit bigger than what I pictured in my mind.  I though something slightly larger that a harbor freight mini... which this definitely is not.  The crate is around 5 ft long and this machine squeezes into it fairly tightly.  Not to mention at a weight of 435 pounds it is  not something you pick up and toss over your shoulder to haul around.  

Personal opinion I think this is a really nice sized machine for a home hobbyist.   It isn't 3000 pounds so you don't need heavy equipment to install it and it has the size to turn fair sized stuff.   But I can't comment just yet on its power or performance only it's size and the extras you can get with it.

I can probably add a few more pics later if you wish, but won't have my baby up and running for a few weeks due to my regular job and family taking up some of my time.


----------



## bpratl (Oct 27, 2015)

I purchase a AXA for my grizzly 10x22 and found that 3/8" tooling worked great but I had to remove .060" from the base in order to use 1/2" bits.
Since than I replaced both compounds with a proper size solid block to eliminate compound flexing when parting or making heavy cuts. Bob


----------

